
Animation Industry Finds a Home in Singapore - J3L2404
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/15/technology/15iht-animate.html?src=twr
======
raymondhome
so the preproduction works stays in USA, the labor-intensive animation goes to
low cost location such as China, India, Phillipines.

And Singapore animation companies are just dumb-money equity investor coming
up with the funds.

So what animation industry again?

